# مسلسل اخت تريز؟



## السـامرية (2 أغسطس 2012)

*ازيكوا يا احلى اخوات ليا فى الدنيا
يمكن يكون بقى لى كتير غايبة عنكوا بس صدقونى غصب عنى مش بايدى 
المهم انا كنت حابة اتناقش معاكوا فى موضوع مسلسل اخت تريز دة بطولة حنان ترك
المسلسل دة مستفز جدا جدا مطلعين الاخت المسيحية بتكرة المسلمين جدا ومش عايزاهم فى البلد هى اة البلد بلدنا بس احنا مش كدة جايبنها حاقدة وغلاوية جدا مش عارفة لية؟وان المسلمة بقى ياعينى ملتزمة ومش بتكرة حد ومش متعصبة ولا متزمتة طب اشمعنى؟
انا الموضوع دة مضايقنى جدا حد شاف المسلسل دة؟​*


----------



## ASTRO (3 أغسطس 2012)

اختى العزيزة , انا شوفت اجزاء من بعض الحلقات وكلامك صح تمام ود شئ طبيعى من واحدة زى حنان ترك اللى عاشت فى دور الداعية ويكفى انها كانت صاحبة اول محل طائفى تقريبا كافيه او كوافير مش فاكر بالضبط وكان مقتصر على المحجبات .وبصراحة مش بتابع اى عمل هى فيه .


----------



## minatosaaziz (3 أغسطس 2012)

انا شفت جزء من حلقة منه 
بس حسيت ان حنان ترك اقل من اني اتفرج عليها لان التعصب بييطير من عينيها جاتها القرف .


----------



## amgd beshara (3 أغسطس 2012)

هو انا مشفتش المسلسل و مش ناوي اشوفة
بس دي حاجة متضيقش لان المسلسلات و الافلام اعمال فنية لا تمثل غير رأي اصحابها
و مش حجة علينا كمسيحين

و في افلام كتير تجيب المرض  زي بحب السيما مثلا 
ودة مش في السينما العربية بس 
دة في العالم كلة
و في كمان افلام بتشوة صورة العرب المسلمين و بعضها بيجيب حقايق 
زي الافلام اللي بتتكلم عن الارهاب

عموما حاجة زي دي متهمناش 
اذا كان الشيوخ بيشتمونا من المنابر و القنوات 
و بيدوا فكرة غلط عن المسيحين و الرهبان و اللاباء الكهنة
جت يعني علي المسلسل

احسن حاجة اننا نصليلهم


----------



## Abd elmassih (3 أغسطس 2012)

*مسلسل فاشل وبلال فضل سيناريست افشل وحنان ترك لا تصلح بتاتا فى دور مسيحيه
*​


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

* بجد دة مسلسل مستفز جدا جدا جداجدا جداجدا جداجدا ولازم الكنيسة تاخذ موقف   بجد *​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2012)

كيف تعمل منقبه دور مسيحيه وهى غير مقتنعه 
ومستفذه
لم أشاهد المسلسل
لكن متأكد من هويته
أحسن شيئ لا تتابعيوه
اللى ضدنا حريه  الأعلام


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أغسطس 2012)

مسلسل الاخت تريزا دا يا ستى إتعمل عشان يقول إن سبب الفتنة مش المسلمين بس 

لكن المسيحيين كمان هم السبب الرئيسى


----------



## grges monir (3 أغسطس 2012)

كنت متوقع انة يكون مسلسل فاشل
لم اشاهد منة ولا حلقة


----------



## V mary (3 أغسطس 2012)

*المسلسل دة اهيف واتفة من الواحد يتفرج 
علية وعلي شوية اراجوزات زي دول​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 أغسطس 2012)

انا شفت جزء من هذا المسلسل للاسف السلسل يقوى روح الفتنة الطائفية ويسير فى اتجاه خاطىء


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أغسطس 2012)

السـامرية قال:


> *ازيكوا يا احلى اخوات ليا فى الدنيا
> يمكن يكون بقى لى كتير غايبة عنكوا بس صدقونى غصب عنى مش بايدى
> المهم انا كنت حابة اتناقش معاكوا فى موضوع مسلسل اخت تريز دة بطولة حنان ترك
> المسلسل دة مستفز جدا جدا مطلعين الاخت المسيحية بتكرة المسلمين جدا ومش عايزاهم فى البلد هى اة البلد بلدنا بس احنا مش كدة جايبنها حاقدة وغلاوية جدا مش عارفة لية؟وان المسلمة بقى ياعينى ملتزمة ومش بتكرة حد ومش متعصبة ولا متزمتة طب اشمعنى؟
> انا الموضوع دة مضايقنى جدا حد شاف المسلسل دة؟​*



الغريب انكم ديما بتتكلموا عن الشخص المسيحى على انه ملاك لكن الحقيقه ان فعلا كتير جدا من المسيحيين متعصبين لدرجه الفوبيا والكره ماليهم .. اى مسلم فى مصر لن يجد صعوبه ابدا فى ان يرى نظره الكره فى عين اغلب المسيحيين فى الشارع 

ولما بيكونوا فى مكان بيحسوا فيه انهم يقدروا يظهروا كرههم بدون ما حد يحتك بيهم زى على النت مثلا مش بيتأخروا والدليل كمية الكره اللى فى المنتدى اللى لو وضعنا عليها حلة طبيخ هاتستوى فى خمس دقايق 

وموضوع ان البلد بلدكم ده تقعدوا تقولوه لبعض و توهموا بعض بيه البلد بلدنا احنا وانتم اللى دخلاء انا اعتقد ان جزء كبير من مسيحيى مصر اللى موجودين انهرده مهماش اقباط اصلا دو اصولهم غربيه رومانيه و يونانيه :t17:


----------



## V mary (3 أغسطس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> الغريب انكم ديما بتتكلموا عن الشخص المسيحى على انه ملاك لكن الحقيقه ان فعلا كتير جدا من المسيحيين متعصبين لدرجه الفوبيا والكره ماليهم .. اى مسلم فى مصر لن يجد صعوبه ابدا فى ان يرى نظره الكره فى عين اغلب المسيحيين فى الشارع
> 
> ولما بيكونوا فى مكان بيحسوا فيه انهم يقدروا يظهروا كرههم بدون ما حد يحتك بيهم زى على النت مثلا مش بيتأخروا والدليل كمية الكره اللى فى المنتدى اللى لو وضعنا عليها حلة طبيخ هاتستوى فى خمس دقايق
> 
> وموضوع ان البلد بلدكم ده تقعدوا تقولوه لبعض و توهموا بعض بيه البلد بلدنا احنا وانتم اللى دخلاء انا اعتقد ان جزء كبير من مسيحيى مصر اللى موجودين انهرده مهماش اقباط اصلا دو اصولهم غربيه رومانيه و يونانيه :t17:


*ههههههههههه
دمك خفيف أوي 
وخصوصا ان أصلنا رومان ويونان
هههههههه
صدق باسم يوسف لما جاب الاخ زلطة في البرنامج
هههههههههههه
ياريت تشوف الحلقة دي هتعجبك أوي ​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 أغسطس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> الغريب انكم ديما بتتكلموا عن الشخص المسيحى على انه ملاك لكن الحقيقه ان فعلا كتير جدا من المسيحيين متعصبين لدرجه الفوبيا والكره ماليهم .. اى مسلم فى مصر لن يجد صعوبه ابدا فى ان يرى نظره الكره فى عين اغلب المسيحيين فى الشارع
> 
> ولما بيكونوا فى مكان بيحسوا فيه انهم يقدروا يظهروا كرههم بدون ما حد يحتك بيهم زى على النت مثلا مش بيتأخروا والدليل كمية الكره اللى فى المنتدى اللى لو وضعنا عليها حلة طبيخ هاتستوى فى خمس دقايق
> 
> وموضوع ان البلد بلدكم ده تقعدوا تقولوه لبعض و توهموا بعض بيه البلد بلدنا احنا وانتم اللى دخلاء انا اعتقد ان جزء كبير من مسيحيى مصر اللى موجودين انهرده مهماش اقباط اصلا دو اصولهم غربيه رومانيه و يونانيه :t17:


لا يا نصر أخطات في هذه !
فالمسيحيين عامة نازلين من المريخ  بس الأقباط يقال إنهم نزلوا من المشتري أو زحل والله أعلم  

عموما وبالرجوع للموضوع لا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر إنه المسلسلات والأفلام في الفترة الأخيرة عم تقصد تشويه صورة المسيحيين 
عم يتعمدوا كثيرا إظهار المسيحيين وخاصة الفتيات بمنظر بشع ولا أخلاقي ! 
فلو بنت مش كويسة وأخلاقها مش كويسة في الفيلم أو المسلسل بيخلوها مسيحية وبيلبسوها صليب للتأكيد على إنها مسيحية ! 
ولو في بنت هربت مع شب برضه بيخلوها مسيحية وهربت مع مسلم وعيلتها بتعيط وراها وبتندب حظها وإنها خلت راس العيلة في الأرض وأنها قليلة أدب إلخ .... 
بصراحة زودووووووها 
بس بالأخر تبا لهكذا أفلام وهكذا مخرجين زبالة ... 
و طبعا كله لا يهم فمسيحنا ومعزينا الوحيد قالها من قبل *"طوبى لكم إذا عيروكم واضطهدوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة سوء من أجلي فإفرحوا وابتهجوا لأن أجركم عظيم في السموات"*


----------



## minatosaaziz (3 أغسطس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> وموضوع ان البلد بلدكم ده تقعدوا تقولوه لبعض و توهموا بعض بيه البلد بلدنا احنا وانتم اللى دخلاء انا اعتقد ان جزء كبير من مسيحيى مصر اللى موجودين انهرده مهماش اقباط اصلا دو اصولهم غربيه رومانيه و يونانيه :t17:


تصدق فاجئتني ومكنتش اعرف ؟؟؟
اجمل ما في كلامك انك متعرفش ان مصر مليانة قبايل عربية لسه موجودة لغايت دلوقت منصهرتش فما بالك بالقبائل اللي انصهرت ...
المهم كلامك الفارغ ده لا يودي يعني طظ فيكم يا عرب يا غزاة يا مستوطنين .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أغسطس 2012)

*فكرة المسلسل مكررة من فيلم حسن ومرقص ياللى حاولوا يبينوا فيه ان المسيحيين فيهم متعصبين بيحضوا على العنف هبك مثل المسلمين بالظبط وكان الأمر واضح جدا فى القسيس وكلامة عن اللى يلطمك على الخد اليمين أدر له الشمال بس بعد ماتكون كسرت ايديه الإثنين طبعا الأمر ياللى المسيحية ما فيها مثل هيك كلام على الإطلاق.
بسبب هيك ياريت استثمار الموضوع فى فضح السم المدسوس فى العسل بداخل المسلسل من خلال تدوين المشاهد ياللى بتحاول تحكى حاجات فى المسيحيين ماهى فيهن أبدا.
وياريت المشرف الهمام ينقل الموضوع للمنتدى العام .
موضوع الأخت جميل ياريت ينقل 
*


----------



## TELLER (3 أغسطس 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> تصدق فاجئتني ومكنتش اعرف ؟؟؟
> اجمل ما في كلامك انك متعرفش ان مصر مليانة قبايل عربية لسه موجودة لغايت دلوقت منصهرتش فما بالك بالقبائل اللي انصهرت ...
> المهم كلامك الفارغ ده لا يودي يعني طظ فيكم يا عرب يا غزاة يا مستوطنين .


 
مش قبائل عربية بس
ده فيه كمان قبائل امازيغية ونوبيين ولحد وقت قريب كان فيه ارمن وجريج
حبيبى مصر بلد مفتوحة مش منغلقة بطبيعة موقعها
وعلى مدى تارخيها دخلها قبائل من  اسيا  وفرس وبطالمة وروم  وعرب ومماليك من شتى بقاع الارض وترك وفرنسين وانجليز
كل هؤلاء زابوا فى المجتمع المصرى واعتنقوا دياناته
انت بقى من انه اصل من دول  والاصل ده نقى ولا مش نقى
شوفت بقى انكم ناس عسللللللللللل   ههههههههه


----------



## V mary (3 أغسطس 2012)

TELLER قال:


> مش قبائل عربية بس
> ده فيه كمان قبائل امازيغية ونوبيين ولحد وقت قريب كان فيه ارمن وجريج
> حبيبى مصر بلد مفتوحة مش منغلقة بطبيعة موقعها
> وعلى مدى تارخيها دخلها قبائل من  اسيا  وفرس وبطالمة وروم  وعرب ومماليك من شتى بقاع الارض وترك وفرنسين وانجليز
> ...


*[FONT="Arial Black"انا مش عارفة لية باسم يوسف جاب
ممثل يمثل زلطة 
دة طلع منه كتير علي ارض الواقع 
هههههه 
ولسة [/FONT]​*


----------



## Abd elmassih (3 أغسطس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> الغريب انكم ديما بتتكلموا عن الشخص المسيحى على انه ملاك لكن الحقيقه ان فعلا كتير جدا من المسيحيين متعصبين لدرجه الفوبيا والكره ماليهم .. اى مسلم فى مصر لن يجد صعوبه ابدا فى ان يرى نظره الكره فى عين اغلب المسيحيين فى الشارع
> 
> ولما بيكونوا فى مكان بيحسوا فيه انهم يقدروا يظهروا كرههم بدون ما حد يحتك بيهم زى على النت مثلا مش بيتأخروا والدليل كمية الكره اللى فى المنتدى اللى لو وضعنا عليها حلة طبيخ هاتستوى فى خمس دقايق
> 
> وموضوع ان البلد بلدكم ده تقعدوا تقولوه لبعض و توهموا بعض بيه البلد بلدنا احنا وانتم اللى دخلاء انا اعتقد ان جزء كبير من مسيحيى مصر اللى موجودين انهرده مهماش اقباط اصلا دو اصولهم غربيه رومانيه و يونانيه :t17:


انت هتزيف التاريخ يا حاج يونانى ورومانى اه بس متجبليش نقطه المسيحيين هم السكان الاصليين وهم احفاد الفراعنه وهم اصحاب الحق الذى اغتصبه عمرو بن العاص وجيشه من العرب الغزاه هذه هى الحقيقه المؤلمه ومن خاف السيف وترك المسيح واعتنق الاسلام اختلط مع العرب وتزاوجو واختلطت الانساب والدماء وبذلك مسيحى مصر هم احفاد الفراعنه بناة الحضاره التى ازهلت العالم


----------



## minatosaaziz (3 أغسطس 2012)

TELLER قال:


> مش قبائل عربية بس
> ده فيه كمان قبائل امازيغية ونوبيين ولحد وقت قريب كان فيه ارمن وجريج
> حبيبى مصر بلد مفتوحة مش منغلقة بطبيعة موقعها
> لم يندمجوا ولم يذوبوا ... النوبيون ما زالوا موجودين بهويتهم المستقلة , الامازيع هم مجرد بدو في الصحراء الغربية ولم يندمجوا ، الارمن والجريك اتوا في القرون الأخيرة (  ده غير اليونان والرومان ده موضوع تاني ) والارمن واجريك زي ما جم زي ما مشيوا ...
> ...


الكلام ده مينعش ان فيه مسلمين كتير اصلهم قبطي ونسبتهم نسبة كبيرة من سكان مصر بس اغلبهم هيكونوا  مجنسين ودماؤهم مختلطة بالغزاة العرب. 
كل الحقايق دي مش مهمة  
المهم برده انكم غزاة ومستوطنين وعرب !:smil15::smil15::smil15: وعشان عددكم كتر غيرتم اسم مصر وخليتوه جمهورية مصر العربية . وعشان كده رافضين تدرسوا لغة البلد الحقيقة وعشان كده انتماءكم الاكبر للاسلام وجزيرته العربية مش انتمائكم لمصر واصلها وتاريخها وعشان كده بتسموا المسيحي مصري ( قبطي ) وبتسموا نفسكم عرب  .


----------



## السـامرية (3 أغسطس 2012)

_*الاستاذ نصر احب اقولك كلمة واحدة:لا تعريق على الجهل اللى انت قولتة دة
نفسى يرحمونا بقى امال لو عرضوا فكرة المتنصرين والعابرين اللى زينا كانوا قالوا اية؟*_​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 أغسطس 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> تصدق فاجئتني ومكنتش اعرف ؟؟؟
> اجمل ما في كلامك انك متعرفش ان مصر مليانة قبايل عربية لسه موجودة لغايت دلوقت منصهرتش فما بالك بالقبائل اللي انصهرت ...
> المهم كلامك الفارغ ده لا يودي يعني طظ فيكم يا عرب يا غزاة يا مستوطنين .



*نجحت بامتياز بان تجعل خصمك يستفزك. يبدو ان وجودك في نادي الفكر لم يعلمك اكثر من الشتم. انتبه لاسلوبك يا ابني، فالعرب قومية زيك زيهم، وبشتمهم انت بتشتم 400 مليون بني ادم، منهم مسيحيين. تمام؟

نصر وتيلر، غزوكم الاسلامي لمصر حقيقة تاريخية، ووجود تطرف مسيحي مُنظّم في مصر هو وهم، فمع ان المساجد هي مراتع للمسوخ امثال الحويني ويعقوب وعبدالله وغيرهم من المحرضين الذين لو كانوا في دولة محترمة لرايناهم في اقرب مزبلة، ومع هذا كله المسيحي محترم ولم نرَه في حياتنا يحرق مسجدا. اذا على الارض لا يوجد تطرّف مسيحي. اما ما تسمونه "تطرف" من ناحية الفكر، فان وُجد فهو رد فعل لهمجيتكم.


بالنسبة للمسلسل، انا مبحضرش مسلسلات اصلا، افضّل عمل شيء مفيد في حياتي افضل من مشاهدة شخص تافه مثل حنان ترك وغيرها.

يالله كل واحد على بيته.

سلام.*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أغسطس 2012)

> الغريب  انكم ديما بتتكلموا عن الشخص المسيحى على انه ملاك لكن الحقيقه ان فعلا  كتير جدا من المسيحيين متعصبين لدرجه الفوبيا والكره ماليهم .. اى مسلم فى  مصر لن يجد صعوبه ابدا فى ان يرى نظره الكره فى عين اغلب المسيحيين فى  الشارع
> 
> ولما بيكونوا فى مكان بيحسوا فيه انهم يقدروا يظهروا كرههم بدون ما حد يحتك  بيهم زى على النت مثلا مش بيتأخروا والدليل كمية الكره اللى فى المنتدى  اللى لو وضعنا عليها حلة طبيخ هاتستوى فى خمس دقايق
> 
> وموضوع ان البلد بلدكم ده تقعدوا تقولوه لبعض و توهموا بعض بيه البلد بلدنا  احنا وانتم اللى دخلاء انا اعتقد ان جزء كبير من مسيحيى مصر اللى موجودين  انهرده مهماش اقباط اصلا دو اصولهم غربيه *رومانيه و يونانيه :t17:*


*
مين السلفى ابو شخة دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

روح ياض يا ارهابى انت العب عند بيت عيوشة واتعالج من التاخر العقلى الحاد عندك 
*


----------



## minatosaaziz (3 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *نجحت بامتياز بان تجعل خصمك يستفزك. يبدو ان وجودك في نادي الفكر لم يعلمك اكثر من الشتم. انتبه لاسلوبك يا ابني، فالعرب قومية زيك زيهم، وبشتمهم انت بتشتم 400 مليون بني ادم، منهم مسيحيين. تمام؟
> 
> نصر وتيلر، غزوكم الاسلامي لمصر حقيقة تاريخية، ووجود تطرف مسيحي مُنظّم في مصر هو وهم، فمع ان المساجد هي مراتع للمسوخ امثال الحويني ويعقوب وعبدالله وغيرهم من المحرضين الذين لو كانوا في دولة محترمة لرايناهم في اقرب مزبلة، ومع هذا كله المسيحي محترم ولم نرَه في حياتنا يحرق مسجدا. اذا على الارض لا يوجد تطرّف مسيحي. اما ما تسمونه "تطرف" من ناحية الفكر، فان وُجد فهو رد فعل لهمجيتكم.
> 
> سلام.*


هو طظ فيكم شتيمة ...هذه لفظة لا مبالاة .. 
على العموم العرب ليسوا 400 مليون .. 
لو تحسب كل من ينطق بالعربية عربيا فالانجليز 900 مليون والاسبان 500 مليون .

لو تحسب نفسك عربي فانت حر  ... 
لكن انا ارفض ان اترك هويتي العريقة الخالدة لهوية شبه الجزيرة العربية ... 
واسمحلي اقولك العرب ليسوا قومية زيي زيهم ... انا لم امسخ العرب بهويتي ولغتي ولم استعبدهم واذلهم واريهم المرار هم من اتوا الى بلدي وفعلوا هذا بي ...
الفراعنة الأقباط اصحاب اعظم حضارة من 6 آلاف عام... بينما العرب لم يظهروا للوجود الا بعد الاسلام ولولا الاسلام لما ظهرت حضارتهم ( يا مسيحي يا عربي)


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 أغسطس 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> هو طظ فيكم شتيمة ...هذه لفظة لا مبالاة ..



*لفظة لا مبالاة؟!  اسهل طريقة للتحرر من الخطيئة، هو الاعتقاد بأن كل ما نفعله بصدق هو أخلاقي*



minatosaaziz قال:


> على العموم العرب ليسوا 400 مليون ..
> لو تحسب كل من ينطق بالعربية عربيا فالانجليز 900 مليون والاسبان 500 مليون



*ماشي. يبقى العرب 400 مليون - 1 (اللي هو انت) *



minatosaaziz قال:


> لو تحسب نفسك عربي فانت حر  ...



*لا مش حر، هو في حد في الدنيا بيختار قوميته يا ابني؟!*




minatosaaziz قال:


> لكن انا ارفض ان اترك هويتي العريقة الخالدة لهوية شبه الجزيرة العربية ...



*حقك. محدش قالك تكون عربي، كل طلبنا ان متشتمش.*




minatosaaziz قال:


> واسمحلي اقولك العرب ليسوا قومية زيي زيهم ... انا لم امسخ العرب بهويتي ولغتي ولم استعبدهم واذلهم واريهم المرار هم من اتوا الى بلدي وفعلوا هذا بي ...



*ازاي يعني ليسوا قومية زيك زيهم؟ مش البشر من ناحية القومية متساويين؟ ولا انت بتؤمن بتفوّق العرق الآري؟*




minatosaaziz قال:


> الفراعنة الأقباط اصحاب اعظم حضارة من 6 آلاف عام... بينما العرب لم يظهروا للوجود الا بعد الاسلام ولولا الاسلام لما ظهرت حضارتهم ( يا مسيحي يا عربي)



*يبقى انت معترف ان عندهم حضارة. شكرا. ايوه انا مسيحي عربي، وافتخر بمسيحيتي وعروبتي، يا ريت تعرف الفرق بين كلمة "عربي" وكلمة "مسلم"، ومتستعملش قلة الادب في الكلام، لان المسيحي بيحب الكل ومش قليل ادب، والا سيتم تبليغ الادارة فورا.

سلام ونعمة.*


----------



## minatosaaziz (4 أغسطس 2012)

> *ماشي. يبقى العرب 400 مليون - 1 (اللي هو انت) *


ناقص انا وناقص كل قبطي يربأ بنفسه ان يأخد هوية او قومية من احتلوه واغتصبوا اراضيه واسال هنا اي قبطي مصري هل يقبل ان يسمى بعربي وانت ستعرف الجواب .



> *لا مش حر، هو في حد في الدنيا بيختار قوميته يا ابني؟!*


كيف تحسب نفسك عربيا ؟!
من المؤكد ان اصولك ليست عربية ( انت اكيد سرياني الاصل او كنعاني الاصل)وانك من المعربين مثلك مثل الاقباط والامازيغ وكل مسيحي ..
والقومية العربية ما هي الا اكذوبة للاسف اصبح البعض يقبلونها ..ولكن لا لقد انتهى ذلك الزمان والآن وقت التحرر من الغزو الذي سرق منها حتى ارواحنا .



> *ازاي يعني ليسوا قومية زيك زيهم؟ مش البشر من ناحية القومية متساويين؟ ولا انت بتؤمن بتفوّق العرق الآري؟*


متأولش كلامي لو سمحت ... 
انا بقول فيه اختلاف بيننا وبينهم ... ولا التاريخ والحضارة بقى فيها تزوير .



> *يبقى انت معترف  ان عندهم حضارة. شكرا. ايوه انا مسيحي عربي، وافتخر بمسيحيتي وعروبتي،
> *


هههههههه ... انا مش معترف هذا مسماها ولكن من قاموا بها هم ذوو الاصول الفارسية والاشورية والسريانية ... اتحداك تأتي لي بعالم عربي من اصل عربي وليس اصل فارسي او اشوري او سرياني فالحضارة المسماة عربية هي اسلامية فامت على الاسلام الذي ارتبط باللغة العربية .. العرب كانوا أرباب اللغة والتجارة والحروب وهذه هي مجالات تفوقهم غير كده معرفش .


> *يا  ريت تعرف الفرق بين كلمة "عربي" وكلمة "مسلم"، ومتستعملش قلة الادب في  الكلام، لان المسيحي بيحب الكل ومش قليل ادب، والا سيتم تبليغ الادارة  فورا.*


انا بحب الكل على فكرة وكرهي وبغضي الشديد للهوية العربية ( الدخيلة التى فرضت على بالسيف والقتل ) ميمنعش اني بحب البشر العرب و بحب كل انسان ... وانا مقليتش ادبي انت بس اللي حساس ..
لو تشوف كلمة طظ في سياقها هتلاقيني بقولها لواحد جاي يقولي انت اصلك روماني ويوناني ..
وبالنسبة لتهديدك فانا قبطي وارفض الهوية العربية الذي يحاول الاسلام ان يفرضها علي ولو الكلام بيأثر في حضرتك فعذرا ده مش مشكلتي ...
بلغ براحتك اذا كانت حقيقتي واصلي شتيمة فانا اعشق هذه الشتيمة وسارددها طول حياتي ومستعد للموت من اجلها مش الطرد من المنتدى بل  انا مستعد ادافع عنها اكثر آلاف المرات من دقاعي عن المسيحية ( لان المسيحية لا تحتاجني ولها اله يحميها ) اما قبطيتي  فان لم ادافع عنها فستنتهي في مزابل التاريخ .
ولو استطيع ان اتقن القبطية مرة ثانية فلن انطق حرفا عربيا واحدا حتى لو كنت الوحيد الذي يتكلم القبطية في الكون .


وسؤال ليك استاذ كيرلس الفلسطيني العزيز ( لكي تفهم ما وجهة نظري تماما ) 
لا قدر الله اذا جاء يوم واعتدت اسرائيل على الضفة والقطاع واحتلتهم واصبحت الضفة والقطاع اسرائيليتين  هل تقبل ان تسمى اسرائيلي ؟!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

*خلاص يا جماعة 

كفاية مناقشات

إحنا عايزين نركز على المسلسل *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 أغسطس 2012)

*يا اخ مينا ارجوك تفهمني صح، انا لم اقل لك ان تصبح عربيا، ولا ان تترك اصلك، بل طلبت منك ان لا تشتم احدا فقط لا غير. القومية العربية لم تمت، بل افضل فترة تساوى فيها المسيحي مع المسلم في مصر وكان الكل تحت سلطة القانون هي فترة القومي العربي جمال عبد الناصر (مهما كانت السلبيات). تشبيهك الاحتلال الاسلامي بالاحتلال الاسرائيلي صحيح من ناحية، وخطا من اكثر من ناحية، لكن لن اسهب في الشرح والحديث لاننا غيرنا مجرى الموضوع الاصلي كثيرا، الاخت ايريني معها حق، وانا اعتذر لصاحبة الموضوع عن ذلك.*


----------



## Critic (4 أغسطس 2012)

اصلا حنان ترك معروفة بتوجهاتها المتعصبة من ساعة ما اتحجبت
سيبوها تعوى زى ما هى عايزة , هى لا تمثل الا نفسها


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

مسلسل لا يليق بالعقيدة المسيحية لان حنان ترك بتظهر بصورة عصبية ليس بها وداعة وهدوء على عكس العقيدة المسيحية، فعامتا المسلسل معظمة مستفز اخر 60 حاجة بإستثناء الصلوة اللى بتصليها حنان ترك لان فعلا تحس ان فيها حرارة وصلة بربنا
​


----------



## MaRiNa G (4 أغسطس 2012)

هو فعلا مسلسل مستفز زي ما كلنا متفقين بس لو اتكلمنا هيقولوا ده فن و حرية ابداع و برده من حقنا اننا نصحح الاخطاء اللي فيه يعني مثلا مفيش ابدا كارزة ولا راهبة او اب كاهن هتحلف او هيحلف ده مستحيل 
مفيش كارزة متشددة بالطريقة دي الكل عارف(اولاد الملك)ان الكارزات او الراهبات عندهم حزم و احترام لكن مش تعصب وممكن يسألوا المسلمات اللي اتربوا علي ايادي الراهبات 
مفيش مسيحي بيكره لاي سبب كان وده حصل يبقي الانسان ده بعيد عن المسيح كل البعد
بس اللي عايزة اقوله ان قصة المسلسل من تاليف بلال فضل و الكل بيشهد له بالتمدن والتحضر اكيد هو ليه هدف في النهاية عايز يوصله


----------



## Critic (4 أغسطس 2012)

على فكرة مش لازم الاعلام يطلع المسيحيين مثاليين , المسيحيين بنى ادمين عاديين وبيختلفوا فى درجات الروحيات والاخلاق كمان ومنهم اللى ضايع خالص فى الاتنين ,فلازم نتخلى عن فكرة اننا نطلع حلويين فى كل حاجة
 بس هى الفكرة ان حنان ترك شخصية عليها مواقف وتحفظات تخلينا نرفض انها تمثلنا , شخصيا مستبعدش ابدا انها تكون مفصلة السناريو مخصوص للتشويه مش اكتر


----------



## چاكس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*العبرة بالخواتيم ...
شخصيا ، أنا شايف اننا ننتظر حتى ينتهى المسلسل .. ثم نحكم عليه و نحكم على الأداء نفسه الذى يختلف بأختلاف المواقف ..
*


----------



## السـامرية (4 أغسطس 2012)

_*المسلسل بصراحة مستفزنى جدا لان اللى عندى فى البيت بيتفرجوا علية وفرحانين انهم جايبين المسيحيين بالشكل المتعصب دة(اهلى للاسف مسلمين) لا وكمان جايبين المسيحيين واصلين بقى وبياخدوا التراخيص بسهووووووووولة وانهم بيتولوا على الاراضى اللى جنب الكنايس بحجة الجمعيات الخيرية وهما فى الاصل ناويين على كنايس جديدة
بجد مستفزر جدا*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2012)

*حرام عليكم ككده
المسلسل ده لازم ياخد جائزه اوسكااااار












بس في الفشل والعته
ييلا الحمد للله ان حنان ترك اعتزلت وده كان اخر مسلسل ليها 
*


----------



## السـامرية (4 أغسطس 2012)

_*احسن بصراحة اخر قرف واستهبال
كأننا شياطين بانياب لابسين ثوب الحملان منتظرين اى فرصة علشان ننتهزها ونخلص منهم ونستفيد
حقيقة لا يمكن انكارها
مصر للمسيح*_​


----------



## السـامرية (4 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pT7k1G5cNQ
يلا بالسلامة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2012)

السـامرية قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pT7k1G5cNQ
> يلا بالسلامة


الفيديو ياللى بالربابط مش شغال تقريبا هينحذف


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2012)

السـامرية قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pT7k1G5cNQ
> يلا بالسلامة


الفيديو ياللى بالرابط مش شغال تقريبا هينحذف


----------



## السـامرية (4 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> الفيديو ياللى بالرابط مش شغال تقريبا هينحذف



*الفيديو شغال اخى سمعان مافيهوش مشاكل*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2pT7k1G5cNQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## السـامرية (4 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]2pT7k1G5cNQ[/YOUTUBE]​



*اشكرك اخى *​


----------



## السـامرية (8 أغسطس 2012)

*المسلسل امبارح كان اخر قرف بجد
جايبين المسيحيين مستفزيين جدا وعاملين زى التعابين وكأننا عايشين غصب عن المسلمين فى بلدهم ياعينى وان مش من حقنا نبنى كنائس وجمعيات خيرية لينا
*​


----------



## besm alslib (8 أغسطس 2012)

*بما اني متابعه المسلسل من البدايه *

*فمش عارفه بصراحه هو اينعم فيه استفزاز نوعا ما لكن لحتى اكون امينه هي مش مقصره مطلعه التنين*

*المسلمين والمسيحيين ان فيهم الكويسين والوحشين وما لازم ننسى انها بتعرض وجهة نظر الطرفين المسلم والمسيحي على اعتبار ان اي حدث بيكون اله طرفين*


*وهما فعلا اظهرو ان تيريز متعصبه لكن هما وضحو السبب لاكتر من مره وهو انها تعرضت لمواقف من المسلمين بصغرها خلاها تاخد موقف منهم*

*لدرجة انها حتى مش متصورة ان في بينهم كويسين 

بالاضافه انهم كمان طلعوها بصورة البنت الملتزمه جدا واللي بتحب الخير و بتساعد الناس *

*اما خديجه فهي انسانه عاديه لا ومتزمته ولا بتحتك بامور الدين من اساسه بالتالي فهي بنت عاديه *
*بنشوف منها كتير في حياتنا *

*يعني بتصور ان غرض المسلسل لغاية الحلقه تبعت اليوم انه يوضح ان بكل الطرفين في وحش وكويس ناس بتحرض عالشر وناس بتسعى للخير *

*وان في مواقف الواحد ممكن يمر فيها يخليه يكره الطرف التاني لابعد حد وده نتيجة الموقف مش نتيجة كراهيه جوا الانسان*

*بس للامانه انا شايفه ان ردود افعالنا كمسيحيين هي اللي غلط سواء بالمسلسل ده او باي عمل يعرض شخص مسيحي*

*بنصير حساسين جدا ونقول اهم بيحاولو يشوهو صورة المسيحيين مع انهم بكل يوم بيعرضو ميت الف عمل بيكون المسلمين فيه هما الاشرار *

*يا ريت نخلي لاي عمل فني نظرة فنيه مش نظره دينيه لان وان كنت انا نفسي باستفز من بعض الادوار الا ان اول عن اخر ده مجرد عمل فني والحكم عليه المفروض يكون من هالمنطلق*


*اتمنى ما حدا يزعل من ردي*

*و طبعا هستنى نهاية المسلسل لحتى اقدر احكم عليه بشكل نهائي *
​


----------



## السـامرية (8 أغسطس 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> *بما اني متابعه المسلسل من البدايه *
> 
> *فمش عارفه بصراحه هو اينعم فيه استفزاز نوعا ما لكن لحتى اكون امينه هي مش مقصره مطلعه التنين*
> 
> ...


*خلينا مع بعض صريحيين فى مصر الغرض منة باين قوى لان من اللهجة واضح ان حضرتك مش مصرى\ة هو المسلسل بيعرض فعلا اختلاف وجهات النظر بس بيعمل زوووووووم كبير على ان المسيحيين متطرفين ومتعصبين وان غرضهم الاستيطان فى مصر على انها مش بلدهم فى الاصل وكأننا يهود مصر مش اهلها الاصليين
*​


----------



## چاكس (8 أغسطس 2012)

*حنان ترك اتفقت مع «نيشان» وسمية الخشاب لإعلان خبر اعتزالها قبل الحلقة*




سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]2pT7k1G5cNQ[/YOUTUBE]​



*
كشف مصدر، رفض ذكر اسمه، داخل كواليس برنامج «أنا والعسل»، الذي يقدمه الإعلامي اللبناني نيشان ديرهاروتيونيان، أن المداخلة التليفونية التي أجرتها حنان ترك، خلال حلقة سمية الخشاب، الجمعة، والتي أعلنت خلالها خبر اعتزالها للتمثيل، تم الاتفاق على تفاصيلها قبل الحلقة بساعتين كاملتين، وبرضى جميع الأطراف وعلمهم، ولم تكن مفاجأة كما أرادت «حنان» إظهارها.

وأشار المصدر إلى أن «حنان» قامت بالاتصال بـ«نيشان» قبل ظهوره على الهواء مع «سمية» بساعتين كاملتين، وطلبت منه إعلان خبر اعتزالها خلال الحلقة، إلا أنه اعتذر لها بشدة، مفسرا اعتذاره بأنها حلقة خاصة مع سمية الخشاب، ومثل هذه المداخلة قد تُحرج «سمية»، أو تجعلها تشعر ببعض الضيق، فطلبت «حنان» منه استئذان «سمية»، إلا أنه اقترح عليها أن تقوم بتلك الخطوة بنفسها.

وقامت «حنان» بالفعل بالاتصال بـ«سمية» لاستئذانها في المداخلة التليفونية خلال حلقتها، لإعلان خبر اعتزالها، فرحبت «سمية»، وأكدت لـ«حنان» أنها لن تشعر بالضيق، وردا للجميل، اقترحت «حنان» أن تكون المداخلة في نهاية الحلقة، وهو ما تم بالفعل. 
*

*المصدر*


----------



## besm alslib (8 أغسطس 2012)

السـامرية قال:


> *خلينا مع بعض صريحيين فى مصر الغرض منة باين قوى لان من اللهجة واضح ان حضرتك مش مصرى\ة هو المسلسل بيعرض فعلا اختلاف وجهات النظر بس بيعمل زوووووووم كبير على ان المسيحيين متطرفين ومتعصبين وان غرضهم الاستيطان فى مصر على انها مش بلدهم فى الاصل وكأننا يهود مصر مش اهلها الاصليين
> *​



*طيب ما هو كمان بيعمل زوم كبير على اخلاق المسلمين *

*1- الغباء التام واللحاق باي حد يجي يرميلهم كلمتين عن الدين بالاضافه لاستعدادهم الرهيب للاعمال الارهابيه دول ما بيصدقو*

*2- الطمع الخارق واللي بسببه ممكن يسببو الاسباب ويقتلو حتى *

*3- انهم بميت الف وش بيتلونو بحسب الظروف اللي حواليهم*

*4- تخلفهم وقمعهم للمراه *

*5- الكذب والتامر مع الشياطين في سبيل المكاسب الماديه *

*وحاجات تانيه كتير مش فاكراها كلها يعني *

*وعلى فكره انا مش بدافع عن المسلسل ولا عن حنان ترك انا فعلا كنت بحبها كتير لكنها نزلت من عيني من وقت ما ابتدت تعمل فيها شيخه*

*بس الفكره ان الاعمال الفنيه مجرد اعمال هدفها الاول والاخير هو الكسب المادي واحيانا بيدخلو فيها افكار عشان يبقى من العمل هدف *

*والهدف لو تلاحظي معي بالمسلسل هو انهم عايزين يرمو كل الحق واي حاجه حصلت في مصر بين المسيحيين والمسلمين على امن الدوله *

*وان زي ما شوفتي النهارده هما اللي بيقتلو وبيعملو الجرائم ويلبسوها للناس عشان مصالحهم هما *

*يعني بيحاولو بشكل او باخر ياكدو على عدم وجود الفتنه الطائفيه وانها مجرد تعارض مصالح سواء لصالح الطرف المسلم او القبطي *​


----------



## السـامرية (9 أغسطس 2012)

_*النهاردة المسلسل كان فية احداث سخنة كتير 
يعنى قال اية حصل مشكلة بين المسلمين و المسيحيين علشان بناء الكنيسة وهجم المسلمين على المسيحيين وحصل ضرب فقال ايييييييييية يكون فية قناص واقف بعيييييد تبع امن الدولة ويقتل واحد مسلم و واحد مسيحى دليل على ان امن الدولة هو سبب ظلم الاقباط يعنى والشخصية المسيحية بتتناقش مع القس انها عايزة حق الاقباط وهو يهديها ويقولها تهدى وتتبع تعاليم المسيح وتحب اعدائها ولكنها عصبية ومش عاجبها الكلام وبتسيبة وتمشى
*_​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أغسطس 2012)

*انا شفت حلقة من هذا المسلسل ولم يعجبنى دور تريز لانها عصبية وكذابة وبتحلف 
وكان تعليقى على المسلسل انه فاشل لان الممثله والمخرج لم يحاولو التعرف على المكرسات والراهبات ولم يعرفو كيف يتكلموا وكيف يتعاملوا
عكس ما حدث فى فيلم حسن ومرقص للفنان عادل امام  وعمر الشريف
نجد ان الفنان عادل امام مثل الدور المسيحى بإتقان ولذلك الفيلم نجح​*


----------

